# gptzfsboot error 49 LBA 1 & LBA 32



## chaseepoch (Dec 12, 2011)

Salutations all,


   I continuously see this error pop up when I boot my system as it loads, and it appears as such:

```
gptzfsboot error 49 lba 1
gptzfsboot error 49 lba 32
gptzfsboot error 49 lba 1 
gptzfsboot error 49 lba 32
```

   I have run dd to check for bad sectors both destructively and I am seeing no error reported in SMART. The system boots correctly and seems to run extremely well, but after multiple installs of 9.0-RC2, multiple erasures of gpt (using gpart destroy and a dd of the first and last 15MiB of the drive), I keep seeing this error, with no indicator as to what the code means or why I am getting it. I have check quite a few places to look for the information to decode this blighted thing, and figure out if it is hardware, bootcode, an albatross or whatever, but I keep hitting my head on the oh-so-frustratingly-lacking-in-the-information-I-require internet.

Any thoughts? 

Chase


----------



## butcher (Dec 13, 2011)

Did you try 9.0-RC3?


----------



## chaseepoch (Dec 13, 2011)

**durr**

I should have been more specific about "multiple installs". It has happened on RC2 and RC3, and I tried rebuilding the bootcode from source. I am currently running SpinRite v. 6.0 on the disks, but given the good performance I was having and the fact that the disks both functioned well in the system and the several previous tests, I have my doubts that it will be helpful.


----------



## butcher (Dec 14, 2011)

Could you write about this problem to the freebsd-current@freebsd.org mail list?
Also you can add avg@ and jhb@ to CC list.


----------

